# Flexxbed Experience



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with Flexxbed - http://www.hobbyinnovations.com/default.htm - scale roadbed that they could share? This will be used indoors, but I'd like to hear about any experiences whether indoors or out. 


This will be used on top of a Masonite splined sub-roadbed. I will be ballasting the ties with an as yet to be determined ballast, perhaps a chicken grit or decomposed granite, that will most probably be glued to the Flexxbed. I assume that it makes little difference but the track is by Sunset Valley.


Thanks for any information you can provide. 


Mark


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mark 

At one time [1993-2004] I had a square modular display layout the measured 34 feet on each side. It was for 0 and S gauge and used about 540 feet of track. The modules were made of 1x4 pine with 1/4 inch plywood as the surface. At the time the product was called VinylBed and had 1/4 inch thickness. I glued the roadbed down using TiteBond II carpenters glue with bricks laid on top to hold it in position, especially the curves. To form the curves you simply "work" the roadbed into the proper radius. You do not have to cut anything as long as the curves are not too sharp. My tightest curves were about 40 inch radius [ 80 in circle]. 

I have considered using it outside; there is a live steamer in Massachusetts who has it on his entire layout. Unfortunately, I would have to lift and re-lay my entire 3800 feet of track, and it would cost a small fortune. 

I did some fire tests by pouring large quantities of alcohol on the section of the roadbed and setting it on fire intentionally. It will burn eventually, but suffers no noticeable damage if the fire is douse with water withing the first couple of minutes. 

My ONLY caution is that you not use screws to attach the track that penetrate the Masonite unless you have sound deadening material underneath. The screws will transmit the track vibration through the FlexBed and the sheet of Masonite will resonate like a dnare drum and the noise will be very loud. 

I can recommend this [at least the original] without hesitation. Good luck on the project.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I've only got about 160 feet of track with 8' diameter curves so all should be okay.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, I see that the material has apparently changed in some way. I read the site, it does not really say or give a comparison between the vinyl stuff and the new stuff (PVC?) but I would guess they improved it.

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

To quote YOU. " WHY DIDN'T YOU READ THE ORIGINAL POST!!!" 

On the FIRST line of the OP ===> "This will be used indoors" 

End of discussion


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

what are you talking about Jim?

hahahahaha

(ok I edited the dumb question post)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

On the price list pdf file on the current web site it says at the top left: 

FLEX BED (TM) One Piece Curve-able Gray Vinyl Roadbed SAYS Vinyl NOT PVC!! 

I can find no reference to PVC anywhere on their web site. What source identifies the new product as PVC rather than Vinyl? I am curious, because if it is in fact PVC then I can make no recommendation on the current product to the OP.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's my dumb #2 ha ha... there must be something in my coffee... 

I'll check in for a lobotomy today... I thought I saw something saying the original stuff (vinylbed) was vinyl (true) and the new stuff was from pvc, but you are correct it seems the new stuff is a different formulation of vinyl... 

I see the new prices are a bit lower too... 

There is the implication that the material is somewhat different, but nothing really material is stated. 

I'll go crawl back into my hole now. 

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

I just got off the phone with Joann at Hobby Innovations in TN. She says the major difference between the old VinylBed product and the new FlexBed product is the way it is made. The old product used vinyl that was ground into small pieces and then glued back together in sheets and then cut into the roadbed strips. The new Flexbed is formed from poured closed cell vinyl material to form sheets that are then cut. Two major advantages of the new product are lighter weight as a result of not adding a bonding agent or adhesive, and easier bending of the roadbed because of the flexibility of the closed cell vinyl. 

I asked about your suggestion that it was made from or contained PVC and she said "absolutely not". She offered that if you sent her an email, she would send you a sample of the product to evaluate. 

SO... to ALL.... I stand by my original recommendation. If I get a sample of the new product I will subject it to the "flame and fire" tests for the live steam crowd.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I ordered a sample for $2. I received a piece that is about 1" long. So if you wish to do any significant "testing" you might consider ordering a full length piece and pay the associated charges.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, now we have the entire story, without Greg's (unintended) diversions.... homogenous closed cell has to be better than chunks with bonding agents. 

Wow, something in the hobby improved and the price went down. 

I'd say though, a 1" sample is really not enough to evaluate, strange. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you may still need a subroad bed.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm using 1" x 1/4" Masonite splines laminated to 2-1/4" wide as my sub-roadbed that sits on a L-girder open grid. The Flexxbed roadbed will be glued to the Masonite spline. Though the laminating is rather time-consuming, it is really very strong and realtively easy to do. However I should have bought more clamps so I could do more pieces at a time.


----------



## sparks0033 (Feb 27, 2013)

All,,I have been using a product similar to the Flexxbed..Its on Ebay under Foam Roadbed....Samples are free for the asking..Chris


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I just discovered them last week and have received a sample of their roadbed. The sample is free and is more than large enough to actually make an evaluation. They are about half the price of Flexxbed and come in two colors, gray and black. I'm going to stare at them a bit to determine if the differences are significant enough to choose one over the other. 


Here's their site and ebay page - 


http://www.modelrailroadstrainshoscale.com/scale-cork/


http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-60-G-...0740248285


I’m also considering making my own by cutting up those interlocking foam flooring squares that I’ve seen at Costco, Home Depot and online that fit together like a jigsaw puzzle. This is the type I’m considering –


http://www.amazon.com/We-Sell-Mats-...B0044XORUI


Mark


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Just to close out this thread -


I have decided to purchase the Flexxbed for the following reasons:


1. It is a bit thicker and more dense than the other brand. 


2. The other brand is too wide (5-1/16" versus 4-5/8") for my use and would require trimming.


3. Making my own out of the interlocking foam flooring tiles resulted in a roadbed that is too thick (thinnest that I could find was 5/16") and difficult to curve. Also, most of the ones that I could find all had a bit of texture to their surfaces and would make ballasting a bit more difficult.


If I was using a flat sub-roadbed, plywood for example, instead of the spline I would have probably chosen the other brand. It looks pretty good to me and is priced very reasonably.


Thanks to all who participated in this thread.

Mark


----------



## JLienau (Jan 20, 2008)

My indoor "G" layout has flexxbed roadbed under all the track. It has been down for over six years and has proven to be a good choice for me. It is attached to a two inch pink construction foam board with "liquid nails" blue label construction adhesive. Once it cured, (about 15 minutes) it was down. I tried several other adhesives but they destroyed the foam, melted/ate, etc. I used LGB 1100 curves so I made a jig for the curves to form the flexxbed to fit the proper radius. I used heavy bricks to keep the flexxbed flat in the jig. Heating the flexxbed before putting it in the jig worked very well. I also have used the flexxbed outside as roads on my outdoor layout and all I can say is the results were less than satisfactory. It shrinks, hardens,and cups and turns a green mossy color. 
Joe


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Joe:

How did you heat the Flexxbed, with a hair dryer, stick it in a warm oven or something else? Since the sample that I had received was so short I didn't even think about curving it around the splines; all of the curves are 8' diameter.

My layout is in an unheated basement that stays about a constant 65 degrees. Good for the wine but not so much for me unless I'm drinking it! 

Thanks for the response.

Mark


----------

